# Lane change signal



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Manual says signal is supposed to flash 3 times when signaling a lane change, but mine does not do this. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Seems like mine does it when turning right only.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine works for both sides when changing lanes. Instead of flicking all the way down until it clicks, you let go right before it clicks, 3 blinks in either direction and then it stops. I use it multiple times every day


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mine works both ways, but I do find that it requires just a bump. Hold it too long at the contact point, and you will not get the three blinks. Takes a little trial and error to get the feel for it, but it does work.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Elwood58, you are correct. I just tried it now and it works with a quick flip of the lever. I was holding it too long and then it does not work.
A cool little feature.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Manual says signal is supposed to flash 3 times when signaling a lane change, but mine does not do this. Does anyone else have this issue?


Just click once and it works just fine. Don't hold it or go all the way were it stays in the turn position. Just lift and let go.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...all it takes is a quick, short "tap" on the stalk.


----------



## cruze46ac (Mar 6, 2011)

Yea same here in Blighty just a small tap and it blinks 3 times


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Mine works when going right (up), but not left.
Either way, its such a precise touch, that for me its easier to just flick it up change lanes, then shut it down.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Ours works, at first when my daughter drives it, every time she hit the signal lever it would blink one time. I just went out and tried it and it worked fine for me ever time. No matter how light I bumped the lever.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Works for me too, but I think 3 blinks is not enough. Vermont, for instance, has a state law that says you must signal 4 times when changing lanes.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I find the lever so light that it's easier for me to just turn it on and then flick it back off when I'm done changing lanes. In some states you need to leave the turn signal on until you're done changing lanes.


----------

